# Parkinhost.com | Dual-Core G530 | 2GB DDR3 | 2x1TB SATA2 | Unmetered |100 Mbps at €45 (Germany)



## ParkInHost (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello VPS Board,

QuadCore Servers | Metered and Unmetered Servers | 100 Mbps

ParkInHost Germany Dedicated Servers are secured, highly maintained with air conditioned premises, fuel powered generators which provide uninterrupted power supply.Each server is connected with 100 Mbps or 1 Gbps of Public Network Line.

We provide 24/7 instant web reset and rescue mode, full root access via SSH or RDP and access to traffic control center. German Dedicated Servers are available with 2 flavors of bandwidth 100Mbps/s Unmetered and 1Gbps/s Metered Public Lines, the plans are provided as per bandwidth assigned.

ParkInHost offshore Germany Dedicated servers plans ans packages are based on next generation platforms, designed in collaboration with Intel, the environmentally friendly.

BIN Test IP : 37.58.58.140 DC : Frankfurt (DE)

Setup Time: Approx. 24 - 72 Hours

SERVER SPEC

*PROCESSOR* Dual-Core G530

*RAM* 2GB DDR3

*STORAGE* 2x1TB SATA2

*TRAFFIC* Unmetered

*PORT* 100 Mbps

*Price*: €45.63 /MO.

*BUY NOW*


For more details and queries mail us at [email protected]

Regards
Parkinhost.com


----------



## drmike (Jul 28, 2015)

Data center please....


----------



## telephone (Jul 28, 2015)

ParkInHost said:


> ParkInHost offshore Germany Dedicated servers



How exactly is Germany offshore? What is your definition of offshore?


----------



## drmike (Jul 28, 2015)

Multiple choice definition:

off·shore
ˌôfˈSHôr,ˌäfˈSHôr/
adjective & adverb
adjective: offshore; adverb: offshore; adjective: off-shore

1.
situated at sea some distance from the shore.
"this huge stretch of coastline is dominated by offshore barrier islands"
(of the wind) blowing toward the sea from the land.
of or relating to the business of extracting oil or gas from the seabed.
"offshore drilling"
2.
made, situated, or conducting business abroad, especially in order to take advantage of lower costs or less stringent regulation.
"deposits in offshore accounts"
I place my money on #2.

But this offer is magic... The bandwidth is flavored.... It said so.  Also said the internet uplinks are lines.  Would infer cabling and analog or copper, aluminum...  These probably have a better flavor than fiber. 

... and since when is Intel known as 'the environmentally friendly'?  

Tssk.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 28, 2015)

Just because Germany has a northern shore, it does not make the hosting offshore.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 28, 2015)

> Data center please....



Leaseweb reseller.


----------

